# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Baxter, industrial and research robot, Rethink Robotics GmbH, Bochum, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Rethink Robotics GmbH

Baxter on Wikipedia 

Baxter Rubiks Cube Solving

----------


## Airicist

Baxter the robot ready to go 

 Published on Mar 13, 2013




> Matt Fitzgerald of Rethink Robotics demonstrates Baxter, an adaptive manufacturing robot, to potential clients during the Association for Advancing Automation's convention in McCormick Place in Chicago, on January 21, 2013. (Zbigniew Bzdak, Chicago Tribune)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rethink Robotics: Made in U.S.A."

by Wolfgang Heller 
May 8, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Rethink Robotics Baxter intro
from Eikon Mobile
April 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Baxter Research Robot Speaks Out 

 Published on Apr 22, 2014




> Active Robots has developed a program that shows the Baxter Research Robot from Rethink Robotics introducing itself: Integrating a Text-to-Speech engine with the Baxter Research Robot Software Development Kit to allow the Baxter Research Robot to communicate with us more effectively. Here the robot lets us know a little bit about itself, including its unique compliant joint architecture and how it can be used in Manufacturing, Academic and also Corporate Research & Development.

----------


## Airicist

Tom Strong meets the Baxter Research Robot by ReThink Robotics at Active Robots 

 Published on May 3, 2014




> Here is the Baxter Research Robot -- I am very impressed with the wide range of capabilities that Baxter offers at an affordable price.
> I am glad to find out that several British Universities already have this excellent research resource.

----------


## Airicist

Magic Robot Project, Marco Tempest, New York, USA

----------


## Airicist

Robot makes an ice cream when you talk to it 

 Published on Jun 30, 2014




> Full story:  "Make robots useful by teaching them to talk like us"
> 
> by Aviva Rutkin
> June 27, 2014
> 
> Teaching robots how to handle the complex ways that humans communicate will make them better at dealing with our requests -- or asking for help

----------


## Airicist

Baxter Robots performing to "Happy" song by Pharrell Williams 

Published on Jun 19, 2014




> Mod and Sim students teamed up to create this fun video of the Baxter Robot by ReThink Robotics, working happily to their favorite song.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baxter the robot brings his gentle touch to novel jobs"

by Hal Hodson
July 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Interpreting Multimodal Referring Expressions in Real Time
from David Whitney
October 1, 2014




> Robots that collaborate with humans must be able to identify objects used for shared tasks, for example tools such as a knife for assistance at cooking, or parts such as a screw on a factory floor. Humans communicate about objects using language and gesture, fusing information from multiple modalities over time. Existing work has addressed this problem in single modalities, such as natural language or gesture, or fused modalities in non-realtime systems, but a gap remains in creating systems that simultaneously fuse information from language and gesture over time. To address this problem, we define a multimodal Bayes’ filter for interpreting referring expressions to objects. Our approach outputs a distribution over the referent object at 14Hz, updating dynamically as it receives new observations of the person’s spoken words and gestures. This real-time update enables a robot to dynamically respond with backchannel feedback while a person is still communi- cating, pointing toward a mathematical framework for human- robot communication as a joint activity [Clark, 1996]. Moreover, our approach takes into account rich timing information in the language as words are spoken by processing incremental output from the speech recognition system, traditionally ignored when processing a command as an entire sentence. It quickly adapts when the person refers to a new object. We collected a new dataset of people referring to objects in a tabletop setting and demonstrate that our approach is able to infer the correct object with 90% accuracy. Additionally, we demonstrate that our approach enables a Baxter robot to provide back-channel responses in real-time.

----------


## Airicist

Baxter at Work - Application Examples 

 Published on Nov 5, 2014




> Baxter is on the job. Check out this compilation of Rethink Robotics Baxter working in various applications from across the country!

----------


## Airicist

An Amish Man
November 7, 2013

Amish on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Final projects in "Introduction to Robotics" at CU Boulder, Fall 2014 

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> 3-DOF Visual Servoing, decapping a bottle, picking up golf balls, shaking hands, mimicking motions, and shooting targets using the Baxter robot.

----------


## Airicist

Part sorting by weight
December 13, 2014




> A Baxter robot sorts objects based on their weight. The weight of each object is estimated from measured joint torques, and then the objects are sorted according to their relative weights. The objects are numbered according to their weight.

----------


## Airicist

Kendo Robot - Fightback
December 8, 2014




> This is a video demo of our project "Kendo Robot". The project is a part of the course EE125/215 at University of California Berkeley. Fall semester 2014. Project team: Ingrid Kugelberg, James Lam, Jiewen Sun.

----------


## Airicist

Baxter Out Of The Box 

Published on Mar 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Baxter Robot Learning to Pour into a Moving Container

Published on May 22, 2015




> A demonstration of Baxter learning to pour correct amounts of liquid into a moving container. This shows how our learning model is able to very quickly adjust to new task variations (specific volumes of liquid).
> 
> Full title:
> Generation and Exploitation of Local Models for Rapid Learning of a Pouring Task on a Moving Platform
> 
> Authors:
> Joshua D. Langsfeld and Krishnanand N. Kaipa and Satyandra K. Gupta
> 
> Maryland Robotics Center
> University of Maryland, College Park, MD USA

----------


## Airicist

Baxter Robot Assisting in Software Testing

Published on May 27, 2015




> A ONExia Software Engineer put one of our Baxter robots to work this week to assist in a long term software test for one of our custom machines. During the 2 hour test Baxter was used to simulate the operator interaction. This allowed our engineer to work on something else while Baxter pushed the trays for the duration of the test.

----------


## Airicist

"Clearpath Puts Baxter on Wheels, Announces Ridgeback Mobile Base"

by Evan Ackerman
May 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Proto-Z Micro Electric Drone 

Published on Sep 4, 2015




> The Proto-Z is the ultimate user-friendly drone — the fastest, easiest and most inexpensive way to enjoy multi-rotor flying. In addition to normal flight mode, its controller also features True Direction mode. This helps new pilots fly the Proto-Z easily by avoiding one of the trickiest parts of learning to fly: compensating for control reversal. In True Direction mode, whether flying toward you or away from you, the Proto-Z moves in the same direction that you move the control sticks — absolutely intuitive!
> 
> Pilots can execute successful flips with just the push of a button. Four LEDs also aid in flight orientation and tracking your drone in the dark. And at less than 4" across, the Proto-Z is great for indoor use — it will fly for up to five minutes on a fully charged battery pack. The Proto-Z comes completely assembled, with a LiPo battery, USB charge cord and four spare props included. Just install two “AAA” batteries and join the drone experience.

----------


## Airicist

BAXTER Taught-In Activity

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> A very first demo of our new Baxter robot using taught-in trajectories to manipulate some object. Not much state-of-the-art science in this one, but a feasibility study of what's possible with off-the-shelf components.

----------


## Airicist

"Supersizing Self-supervision: Learning to Grasp from 50K Tries and 700 Robot Hours"

by Lerrel Pinto, Abhinav Gupta
September 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collborative Robot and Omega Design's Intelli-Pac
October 14, 2015




> Omega Design had some help in its booth at the 2015 Pack Expo in Las Vegas, NV. This video shows how Omega's staff worked alongside a collaborative, two-armed, humanoid robot named Baxter to case pack bottles. Baxter served a functional role to draw attention to Omega's all-new Intelli-Pac, a serialized case packing solution with integrated labeler, case former and case taper that was built on a fully mobile uni-frame. In addition, Baxter helped raise awareness of the potential role of robots within the packaging industry.

----------


## Airicist

Baxter's Day Out

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> The Social Robotics Lab takes Baxter home after a successful visit to Professor Brian Scassellati's CS50 lecture @ the Yale Law School.

----------


## Airicist

"Brown University wins inaugural Rethink Robotics Video Challenge"

by Rethink Robotics
December 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Making Robots Talk to Each Other"
Robots that can work together and communicate are not only more efficient, they’re cheaper—since not every robot has to excel at every task.

by Julia Sklar
August 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> DE NIRO --- Design Engineering's Natural Interaction Robot
> 
> This is the first robot in the new Dyson School of Design Engineering, Imperial College London.
> 
> The robot is a member of ROBIN Lab (Robot Intelligence Laboratory) lead by Dr Petar Kormushev.
> 
> DE NIRO is based on a Baxter robot produced by Rethink Robotics that will be modified for conducting research on robot learning.

----------

